# Muskie



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

I cought a 40" muskie out of saltfork yesterday . And I was wondering what the best way to cook it . Should I marinade it or smoke it ? Any sugestions ??


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Some say it is very good fried. Check below:

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=97354&posts=35&start=1


----------



## Kdogg (Apr 18, 2007)

My grandmother still gets seriously pissed when she hears I release all skies.
She said they used to gut them and stuff them with onion, peppers, celery, and whatever other veggies they had with Italian dressing. Stich em back up and throw it on the grill or in the oven. She said they were better than walleye on most days. Not that I plan on trying it but you never know when one is gonna come in gill ripped.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been told that you can boil it and serve it with drawn butter, supposed to taste like lobster.

I've only had it skillet fried and it was very good.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Hunt&fish4life said:


> Should I smoke it ?


Probably be tough to keep lit, and i bet you'd cough up a lung...


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Some guys will smoke anything....
I'd been happier if you'd let it go but too late now. m


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Seasoned and grilled on a cedar plank . All I can say is yummy I will definatly be eating more for sure ! Thanks everyone for the recommendation.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I caught an 18 pounder years ago and took it to work. We cut the fillets up in squares and fried it and made sandwiches out of it. It was very good and everyone liked it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Chunk it and beer batter fry it just like a walleye...You won't know the difference.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Cannibals! Catch and Release all the way!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Cannibals! Catch and Release all the way!


Once it's dead it's dead, no use in preaching. Also judging by how he spelled "cought", catch and release will be a tough sell!!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

MuskieJim said:


> Once it's dead it's dead, no use in preaching. Also judging by how he spelled "cought", catch and release will be a tough sell!!


Amen...

Hunt, the only part of a muskie that's worth eating is the anal vent, pan fried in peanut butter and Hershey's chocolate syrup. Throw the rest of the fish in the trash, or use it for cut bait.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

MuskieJim said:


> Once it's dead it's dead, no use in preaching. Also judging by how he spelled "cought", catch and release will be a tough sell!!


This! HaHa couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Just like "tree huggers", Jim, there are "fish huggers" out there!


----------

